# Sighting in firearms during archery season



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Last archery season, there was a big problem with people shooting their guns without regard to the Archery hunters in the field. I had several rounds buzz over my head while out hunting. When I found the group doing all the shooting, they just smiled and continued to shoot out over the meadow, even though they were told that hunters were back behind the meadow hunting. What happened to common sense.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't think there is any law that says a person can't shoot a gun during archery season. Someone with a archery tag can't have a weapon in there possesion while hunting (except for CC holders) but I don't there is anything that limits someone without a tag from shooting. That being said if you let those guys knopw that there was someone down range and they kept shooting that was pretty irresponsible on there part.

I hear a fair amount of gunfire all the time when I archery hunt. It mostly is coming from people just out camping or scouting for the later hunts. One year we did have a guy shooting Grouse with a shotgun near us during the opening of the archery season but we called the poaching hotline and the DWR caught him.

Mark


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Did you mention to them that discharging a firearm in an unsafe direction is stupid and illegal. :?:


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Better question is why didn't you kick their [email protected]#???? People like that need to have sense knocked into them!!! Amazing the amount of morons out in the hills during any hunt, especially the rifle, I have too many stories about people being stupid around others, made me cut back on any rifle hunt.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

The stupid thing was shooting out over a meadow,( and that was STUPID!) not sighting in durring the archery season. It is the same as ATVing, fishing, hiking, camping, biking, sightseeing, Etc. and Etc. Particularly durring the archery hunt there are many people in the outdoors enjoying a variety of recreational actvities. They have as much right to be there as hunters do and we need to respect that.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

campfire said:


> They have as much right to be there as hunters do and we need to respect that.


Fair enough, but a little consideration for fellow sportsmen would be the RIGHT thing to do. _(O)_


----------



## ynotkid (Jan 21, 2008)

So if I am going with a friend Archery hunting and I do not have a archery tag and I will not be hunting can I carry a hand gun?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

ynotkid said:


> So if I am going with a friend Archery hunting and I do not have a archery tag and I will not be hunting can I carry a hand gun?


It may be a little unclear, but I would say "no" page 40 of the proc reads:


> If you obtain an archery permit, you may not possess or be in control of a firearm, or have a firearm in your camp or motor vehicle, during the archery hunt. The only exceptions to this rule are the following:
> -if you're licensed to hunt upland game or waterfowl. You must comply with the regulations
> in the Upland Game Guidebook or Waterfowl Guidebook, and you may possess only those firearms and archery equipment that are legal for taking upland game or waterfowl;
> -if you have a license to hunt to hunt big game species during hunts that coincide with the archery hunt;
> ...


It does specify if *you* obtain a permit *you* mat not possess or have in camp; does not specify about someone else in your camp; I would play it safe and leave it home. It is kind of goofy; I would love to practice on the muzzy during lunch, but that wont happen due to this rule.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

If there is a firearm in the camp, car, motorhome, etc with a permitted bow hunter, the bow hunter will get a ticket every time...as well he should! Now, some weaslie **** lawyer might get you off, but they don't work for nothin so you'll end up paying either way...as well you should.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

So much for the 2nd Amendment. :?


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> If there is a firearm in the camp, car, motorhome, etc with a permitted bow hunter, the bow hunter will get a ticket every time...as well he should!


Unless he has a concealed firearms permit... as well he should!


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> If there is a firearm in the camp, car, motorhome, etc with a permitted bow hunter, the bow hunter will get a ticket every time...as well he should!


This is one case where guilt by association does not apply, if the person who OWNS the firearm does not have a tag (and therefor is not participating in the hunt) the rules of the aforementioned hunt do not apply to them. DWR officers will not issue citations, because no laws were broken. I can speak from experience here, I have been hunting doves with a shot gun while in the same camp with archery hunters. We were visited by an officer, inspected and no citations or warnings were issued.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

as long as it is clear that the "non-archery" hunter is the one in bearing and controling the weapon, there is nothing wrong with that.

like if you are wearing the handgun in a holster on your hip and your friend is the bowhunter, that is fine.


----------

